# Lu-Kaai



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

My nephew is totally mad about Star Wars (he is 2.5 years old) His father and he look at a starwars movie about twice every week. And he calls himself: Lu-kaai. Thats short for Luke Skywalker. The kid can hardly talk, but he can say that. He also sings the Imperial March.......kinda :mrgreen: 
Well, a couple of days ago his grandma (my mum) gave him a Jedi suit. He looked totally cool. 
So i made some pics and started photoshopping. This is the result:






Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 6, 2007)

his shadow tells us he is from the dark side!

when i was small, i watched the first star wars movie over 12 times ...


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heip (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool, good pp work.
That needs to be made into a poster and put over his bed!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 6, 2007)

how fun!


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 6, 2007)

heehee nice job!


----------



## ToddB (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job!!  I love the shadow.  Very ominious!!!


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 6, 2007)

So neat! He and his dad will love this!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sure there are ways to make the lighting match better in photoshop(also the white balance is different)...that's my only trouble with the photo.  Good job, I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone 
We sometimes think he is from the darkside, but arent all kids 
Dont think i can make a poster out of it. The original was only 1024 wide. Everything came from the web, except for the pic of my nephew offcourse.
And i know it isnt the best edit ever, but i tried and liked the outcome and so did the rest of the family. So its all good


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 7, 2007)

This is great fun, well done!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks


----------

